# Working line pups



## Jefferson's_GSD (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello all. I have been looking at some sable litters in the past weeks. Not sure exactly what i'm seeing as i had a saddled male for years and have been told that working line GSD's are totally different than what we have previously had. I was also told that they tend to have a bit more energy than what we have had. Can any of you please let me know what to look for in a working line pup?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

A good start would be to post potential pedigrees and let the experts analyze and give their input.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jefferson's_GSD said:


> Hello all. I have been looking at some sable litters in the past weeks. Not sure exactly what i'm seeing as i had a saddled male for years and have been told that working line GSD's are totally different than what we have previously had. I was also told that they tend to have a bit more energy than what we have had. *Can any of you please let me know what to look for in a working line pup?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> working ability?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jefferson's_GSD said:


> Hello all. I have been looking at some sable litters in the past weeks. Not sure exactly what i'm seeing as i had a saddled male for years and have been told that working line GSD's are totally different than what we have previously had. I was also told that they tend to have a bit more energy than what we have had. Can any of you please let me know what to look for in a working line pup?


What kind of dog do you have now? ie, what are his bloodlines and what is his temperament/personality like? Just so I have something to compare with. Working line GSDs generally have more drive and energy than their show-bred counterparts, but this is not always so.

What are you looking for in a dog? What is your lifestyle and where does a dog fit into it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

WL's can also have biddability, sound nerves, athletic structure and a strong work ethic. Whenever people think of WL's it seems they surmise that they are 'high energy' but fear it....most often that energy is channeled into an easier dog to train, because it loves to learn, work and enjoy life. 
Not saying it isn't the same for the SL's but really, WL's aren't to be avoided because they have drive and energy. As long as there is an off switch, it's all good!


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

My working line pup is so good at 4 months. Is she high energy? Yes. But she is such a good dog.


----------



## Jefferson's_GSD (Nov 23, 2012)

Freestep said:


> What kind of dog do you have now? ie, what are his bloodlines and what is his temperament/personality like? Just so I have something to compare with. Working line GSDs generally have more drive and energy than their show-bred counterparts, but this is not always so.
> 
> What are you looking for in a dog? What is your lifestyle and where does a dog fit into it?


I made a mistake and said I have a male but really have a female show line (blame it on a typo,lol ). she comes from Arminius lines. We live on a 60 acre property and generally live a active life


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jefferson's_GSD said:


> I made a mistake and said I have a male but really have a female show line (blame it on a typo,lol ). she comes from Arminius lines. We live on a 60 acre property and generally live a active life


Sounds good so far... are you interested in SchH or other dog sports? I assume you would want to train in basic obedience/household manners at least. I have found most working line GSDs very easy to train; their drive, desire and willingness to work makes it easy. They do tend to have a lot of energy but if you have 60 acres and the dog accompanies you on daily walks/hikes or what have you, there should be plenty of opportunity to burn that energy off. What interests you in a working line as opposed to another show line dog?


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you looking for a pup or are you looking for a young adult?


----------



## Jefferson's_GSD (Nov 23, 2012)

Never thought of an young adult before. I have never been into any type of sport, but our girl now 5 years old has been fully trained in obedience and I feel that the male that comes in our home be the same


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Jefferson's_GSD said:


> Never thought of an young adult before. I have never been into any type of sport, but our girl now 5 years old has been fully trained in obedience and I feel that the male that comes in our home be the same


 You may want to reconsider - I did. The working line GSDs are bred to be worked which for most people means in a sport, like Schutzhund, tracking, agilility, herding. That is why many working line breeders specify "working homes preferred". The majority are high energy dogs that need that outlet and a lot of exercise. Training in obedience isn't enough - they need to be "worked" in the exercises even after they have learned them. PM me if you'd like some suggestions on breeders for companion GSDs. Many also have sables.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Mary Beth said:


> The working line GSDs are bred to be worked which for most people means in a sport, like Schutzhund, tracking, agilility, herding. That is why many working line breeders specify "working homes preferred". The majority are high energy dogs that need that outlet and a lot of exercise. Training in obedience isn't enough - they need to be "worked" in the exercises even after they have learned them.


It's true that working lines need good exercise and continued training, like all dogs, but that doesn't necessarily mean you have to compete in a sport. Since the OP has 60 acres, just running the property (supervised, of course) could provide enough exercise, and as long as the OP has the time and the wherewithall to train (and continue training), a working-bred GSD could be a good choice. 

Many working-line dogs do have an "off" switch, so given good exercise and training, can settle nicely in the home and be a great companion. I have a working-line GSD who mostly holds her bed down in the house; once outdoors, her drive and energy bursts forth and she could go all day if I let her. She is 11 years old now, and has calmed with maturity, but has pretty much always been good in the house.

It seems that most working-line GSDs are sable, so if the OP wants a sable dog it should be no problem. In fact, if you want any other color, it's becoming something you have to look for.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Freestep said:


> It's true that working lines need good exercise and continued training, like all dogs, but that doesn't necessarily mean you have to compete in a sport. Since the OP has 60 acres, just running the property (supervised, of course) could provide enough exercise, and as long as the OP has the time and the wherewithall to train (and continue training), a working-bred GSD could be a good choice.
> 
> Many working-line dogs do have an "off" switch, so given good exercise and training, can settle nicely in the home and be a great companion. I have a working-line GSD who mostly holds her bed down in the house; once outdoors, her drive and energy bursts forth and she could go all day if I let her. She is 11 years old now, and has calmed with maturity, but has pretty much always been good in the house.


This pretty much sums it up, in my opinion. Our working line pup is exactly the same. In the house, as long as she has had enough exercise (both physical and mental) she settles and is perfectly happy napping on the floor or on the couch. When we are out playing, walking, or training she has boundless energy ... I've yet to find the limit of her energy actually, but in the house she settles right down. 

A GSD of any type or bloodline can be a high energy, high strung dog. A good breeder, whether they breed show line or working line dogs, should be able to match you up with a pup that suits your lifestyle and needs.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Mary Beth said:


> You may want to reconsider - I did. The working line GSDs are bred to be worked which for most people means in a sport, like Schutzhund, tracking, agilility, herding. That is why many working line breeders specify "working homes preferred". The majority are high energy dogs that need that outlet and a lot of exercise. Training in obedience isn't enough - they need to be "worked" in the exercises even after they have learned them. PM me if you'd like some suggestions on breeders for companion GSDs. Many also have sables.


I agree that working line dogs tend to be high energy and need a fair bit of exercise. I disagree that their outlet must come from participation in dog sports. 

I have two working line dogs and do not participate in a dog sport. The young male, in particular, has a pedigree with many dogs known for high drive. The older female is of east german lines and does not fit the stereotypes one often hears of such lines; we often joke that "you can't stop her, you can only hope to contain her." They get exercised several times throughout the day with training (formal and non-formal) mixed in. They are great house dogs and live harmoniously in a family setting with young kids. These dogs spend nearly every waking hour of their day interacting with us and we, as a family, do active things that include the dogs (hiking, swimming, climbing around playground equipment, etc.). When it is go time, these dogs GO and will go as long as you want. However, they are calm, happy, and well-behaved in the house. 

If you are not prepared to give a GSD - from any line - what it needs, do not get one. But in my experience working line dogs need not spend 4 days a week at a schutzhund club to be happy, well-behaved dogs. At least that has been my experience . . . .


----------

